# Restauration impossible iPod classic



## Bouh29 (31 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai un iPod classic 160go qui fonctionnait sous Windows et que j'ai récupéré. Je tente donc de le restaurer laisnilpossible: erreur 1429. Je clique sur le lien vers le site d'Apple mais rien de ce qu'ils disent change quelque chose. Ensuite dès que je le branche à nouveau, le Mac m'informe que l ipod est corrompu et qu'il faut le restaurer... Difficile à faire quand la restauration est impossible... Donc je le restaure de nouveau sous un autre pc cette fois ci. Aucun soucis. Je retente l'opération sur mon mac: toujours cette même erreur...!
Pourtant j arrive à transferer des morceaux mais la synchronisation est si lente que ça prend 5h pour transférer 300 morceaux...
J'ai peur que l'engin finisse par me lâcher! 
Quelqu'un a t'il une solution? Merci d'avance.


----------

